# User Ranks.



## VGZ (Apr 5, 2001)

Should we have more ranks?  Admiral jokingly suggested su member and root member for 300 posts and 1000 posts respectively.  What do you think?  Add other suggestions here.


----------



## Pascal (Apr 8, 2001)

Over 300 post, I would give the members the honorary title of "full time forum reader"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 8, 2001)

LOL ....
Me thinks it cool 
su and root are nice (unix/OS X) sounding names 
Anyone have any other ideas ?

Admiral

PS: no "admiral" classification please... it can get confusing he he he


----------



## rharder (Apr 20, 2001)

Maybe we should have something like eBay where you get +'s and -'s depending on how rude and ridiculous you are in the forums. 

Then someone with nothing better to do than criticize the world in general won't be falsely elevated.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2001)

can we bote people off


----------



## Fragger (Apr 20, 2001)

i say the 'public' rates people at those levels.... as in a root member could be called a chill root member if people liked him/her. Or a leet h4x0r member if he/she was a pain in the arse flamer.

just my opinion 
graham


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2001)

LOL..since 250, 500, 750, 1000 seem to be more prevelent, here is a proposal.


250 -->  Higher Seniority Member

500 --> SU Member ( I prematurelly named myself SU Member LOL )

750 --> Pre-Root Member 

1000 --> Root Member

Questions ?  Comments ? ... leave a reply 


Admiral
--> was thinking of naming myself DJ honoraire  <--


----------



## rharder (Apr 20, 2001)

Can I name myself prince who took over an ocean platform and created my own country and hosted a data haven? Oh wait, someone already has that name. Check out www.sealandgov.com

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2001)

Whhaaaaatttt ???
I saw the site....
Are you kidding me ????
This looks to be highly improbable!

Just shows you what the logic of *some* englishmen (and women) and other europeans, and in general THE WORLD is.


so r u kidding us....or is this honest to god real ???
(if so why doesnt it have a  .pos extension on the net ?  www.somename.ps like most countries have )


Admiral


----------



## VGZ (Apr 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *	LOL..since 250, 500, 750, 1000 seem to be more prevelent, here is a proposal.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  Hey Admin can you implement this?


----------

